# Do I make you proud - a video that will make you cry!



## Oaklys Dad

That is one amazing "flunkie" dog. Way to go Richochet.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Wow, what a sweety..I'm in tears now!


----------



## DNL2448

I think that is Mira's (Sammydog) sister! That is an awesome video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## FinnTastic

That was amazing. Dogs are amazing.


----------



## MaineMom

That is awesomeSo amazing!!!


----------



## esSJay

Great video and you were right, I cried right at the end when the boy was walking 

These dogs are definitely something else...


----------



## MillysMom

Thank you for sharing that amazing video! I'm wiping away tears.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

DNL2448 said:


> I think that is Mira's (Sammydog) sister! That is an awesome video, thanks for sharing.


Is Mira the dog or the human? That's so cool!


----------



## GoldenSail

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Debles

Big tearjerker!


----------



## Cowtown

Wow that brought a tear to my eye and a lump in my throat.

Completely and totally awesome dog!


----------



## walexk

Sometimes it takes a beautiful Golden Retriever to make us look a little closer at ourselves. We all have a purpose and we can't give up on each other until we help each other find that purpose.
A truly touching tribute to this wonderful dog.


----------



## KiwiD

Wow, what a wonderful video (sniff, sniff) of an amazing dog.


----------



## jlc's mom

All I can say is wow! Tears are rolling!


----------



## LuckOfTheGold

Tissue alert omg this is an awesome video and makes me love this breed of dog more and more every day


----------



## sammydog

Yep! That is Mira's sister (littermate). Mira is very proud of her sissy!

You can find more about her at her webpage: http://www.ripcurlricki.com/

Ricochet is really doing some great things!


----------



## Jax's Mom

One word.....AMAZING! Thanks for sharing that video.


----------



## LibertyME

6:40 in the morning and Im in tears....
Wonderful dog, wonderful handler...wonderful young man..


----------



## marleysmummy

What an amazing dog, I am in tears, it was a beautiful video


----------



## paula bedard

Tears here too, what an amazing Golden girl, just amazing. I hope Patrick continues to improve and he and Ricochet have more surfing adventures together. 

Sammydog- is/was Mira a service dog in training too?


----------



## Joanne & Asia

That is an amazing video and story and yes I am crying too but tears of happiness. Goldens are so amazing.


----------



## beccacc31

Amazing! Wow! Breathtaking! Empowering!


----------



## inge

What an amazing sight!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

sammydog said:


> Yep! That is Mira's sister (littermate). Mira is very proud of her sissy!
> 
> Ricochet is really doing some great things!


As is Mira!!!! Mira has a lot to be proud of for herself and her sister!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

P.S. I did warn you in the title of the thread that you would cry!


----------



## sammydog

No, Mira is not in service dog training. But 4 of the littermates also do therapy work (including Ricochet). Mira's focus is agility and she is excelling there. Mira and Ricochet are still under two years old.

Mira and Ricochet were born and raised (up to 8 weeks) in the Puppy Prodigies program. Judy does amazing things with these puppies.
http://www.puppyprodigies.com/


----------



## Faith's mommy

well now. i'll stop crying sometime later today!


----------



## riddle03

Beautiful - thank you so much for sharing. I am so proud !


----------



## janine

Pass the tissues please....what a wonderful dog, thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Karen519

*Bogey's mom*

BOGEY'S MOM

Crying, too!!!!!
Thank you so much for sharing that beautiful girl, Ricochet and Patrick with us.

THey are BOTH TRULY amazing!!
Do you know where Richochet is?

You should email this video to everyone you can think of and post on all forums you belong to. This is MUCH TOO SPECIAL, touching and inspiring, for only us on GRF to view!

God Bless Ricochet, Patrick and Ricochet's Mom!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Wow, I love it! Applies to human's, too. Sometimes you have to go down a number of paths to find the one right for you.


----------



## sammydog

Karen519 said:


> BOGEY'S MOM
> 
> Crying, too!!!!!
> Thank you so much for sharing that beautiful girl, Ricochet and Patrick with us.
> 
> THey are BOTH TRULY amazing!!
> Do you know where Richochet is?
> 
> You should email this video to everyone you can think of and post on all forums you belong to. This is MUCH TOO SPECIAL, touching and inspiring, for only us on GRF to view!
> 
> God Bless Ricochet, Patrick and Ricochet's Mom!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ricochet is in the San Diego area. PLEASE pass it around!!!


----------



## sammydog

You can also follow Ricochet on Facebook
http://www.facebook.com/#/pages/Surf-Dog-Ricochet/178108649370http://www.facebook.com/#/pages/Surf-Dog-Ricochet/


----------



## Micki's Mum

Water works here! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

We follow on Facebook and I have posted the video to my blog, sent it to all my family members and plan to share on Facebook now too.


----------

